# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Vetbult op voorhoofd

## sjonko

Dag mensen ik heb een jaar geleden ernstigge acne gehad en heb nu een bult onder mijn huid zitten. Het voelt zacht aan en ongeveer 3 bij 3 cm groot niet heel dik maar je ziet het echt duidelijk. Ben al naar huidarts geweest maar kwam niet egt verder. Hij zij wel dat het ging om een soort onderhuidse vetbult. Hoe kom ik er vanaf Weet iemand hier iets voor? 
Bedankt

----------

